# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین

## MOHMAD

کسی در مورد این دانشگاه هر چی میدونه بگه؟

----------


## artim

> کسی در مورد این دانشگاه هر چی میدونه بگه؟


1- داوطلبان در این مرحله لازم است برای ثبت نام اولیه، انجام معاینات اولیه پزشكی، مصاحبه، آزمون آمادگی جسمانی و ... برابر جدول زمان بندی تعیین شده به هسته گزینش دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین مراجعه نمایند.2- داوطلبان در صورت قبولی در مراحل فوق می بایست با اخذ معرفی نامه از دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین سریعاً برای ادامه مراحل به مدیریت گزینش و استخدام استان محل سكونت خود مراجعه نمایند.3- داوطلبان باید آمادگی لازم برای انجام آزمون آمادگی جسمانی، مصاحبه و آزمون قرآن را داشته باشند.4- داوطلبان (مرد)كه دارای معافیت پزشكی می باشند مجاز به ثبت نام در دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین نمی باشند.5- داوطلبان فارغ التحصیل مقاطع كاردانی و بالاتر مجاز به ثبت نام نمی باشند.6- حداقل قد برای داوطلبان مرد 170 سانتی متر و برای داوطلبان زن 160 سانتی متر می باشد.7- داشتن مدرك تحصیلی پایان دوره متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی با حداقل معدل 14 در یكی از مقاطع فوق الزامی است.8- هسته گزینش دانشگاه علوم انتظامی امین در قبال داوطلبانی كه برابر زمان تعیین شده در جدول زیر مراجعه ننمایند، مسئولیتی نخواهد داشت.

----------

